# Advice for a 11B wanting to go 35



## Dead Fett (Jan 24, 2020)

Hello all,

It has been a very long time since I have been on this site, but I find myself in a dilemma.

Currently I’m a SSG hitting my 10 year mark next month and while I have enjoyed my life as an infantryman, it has taken a toll and it might be time to either reclass or get out. Now I would rather do this of my own volition, before the Army does it for me.

I’m currently finishing a degree in NatSec with a concentration in Intelligence Analysis, and have a strong affinity for Intel; at least in the academic sense and what I’ve experienced while deployed with different units.

Therefore, with my military experience and degree, I’ve decided that looking at 35 series might interest me since I’m hoping to make it to 20. I do have a few medical issues but the P2 that I have has no physical limitations.

Any advice would be very appreciated.

Side Note:

There is an opportunity for me to join SFAB and be slotted as a 35F and be sent to the AIT for SMOS, which then I should be able to branch transfer.


----------



## AWP (Jan 24, 2020)

Just out of general curiosity, how open is the Army to reclassing soldiers, especially one with your TIG/ TIS?


----------



## Dead Fett (Jan 24, 2020)

AWP said:


> Just out of general curiosity, how open is the Army to reclassing soldiers, especially one with your TIG/ TIS?


I've called 35F branch (was not able to get a hold of 35M), and they informed me that they are always in need of NCOs and especially favor combat MOS NCOs dropping reclass paperwork. I am also curious though, with how open the Army is with reclassing and my situation.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 24, 2020)

@lindy is sorta the resident 35 series enlisted guy, so he'll probably be your best bet for advice.



AWP said:


> Just out of general curiosity, how open is the Army to reclassing soldiers, especially one with your TIG/ TIS?



I haven't been on the active side in a few years, but when I was in it was decently common for 11series guys to be reclassed into anything off the shortage MOS list, either by request or injury.

My instructor at ALC was reclassed to 92G as a SSG with 12 years TIG and 4(I think) years TIS.

I know of at least two other SSG and one SFC who were reclassed with 10-15 years.


----------



## Brill (Jan 25, 2020)

Take the DLAB. Volunteer for a follow on airborne assignment. If you want MI at your stage, volunteer for a job nobody wants and then once you’re in, you’re in!

HRC Homepage

*35L and 35P In-Service Recruitment*
Soldiers may reclassify into MOS 35L or 35P regardless of the In/Out Calls for their particular MOS (provided they meet criteria into MOS 35P in DA PAM 611-21 or are selected for reclassification into 35L). Note: 35P is NOT an application MOS.  35L Reclassification Soldiers interested in applying to be a 35L, see this link: https://ikn.army.mil/apps/IKNWMS/Home/WebSite/CIRecruiting.

*35P*
Korea or Airborne Volunteers Wanted: 35P (KP) volunteers for an assignment to the Republic of Korea needed. Additionally, Airborne-qualified NCOs proficient in Russian or interested in attending Russian language training may contact their PDNCO to discuss opportunities. For those in their reenlistment window, there may be monetary incentive in the form of a Selective Reenlistment Bonus-Location (see your Career Counselor).  Have multiple languages? Want to verify your CLANG?  You may verify your CLANG in your ASK under "PDL", or contact your PDNCO/Assignment Manager.

Airborne Volunteers Wanted! The Army is looking for motivated MI Soldiers to fill the ranks of elite Special Operations units, as well as conventional Airborne BCTs. Interested individuals should contact their Professional Development NCO or Assignment Manager. For those in their reenlistment window, there may be monetary incentive in the form of a Selective Reenlistment Bonus-Location (see your Career Counselor).


----------



## Dead Fett (Jan 25, 2020)

Thank you, a lot of information but definitely interesting and I’m going to do some further research


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 25, 2020)

Dude, go 35L, there are a lot of opportunities in that MOS. With your time in and maturity, it would be a good fit.


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 25, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> @lindy is sorta the resident 35 series enlisted guy, so he'll probably be your best bet for advice.



You watch your mouth. He's like a used car salesman with that 35P shit.



lindy said:


> Take the DLAB. Volunteer for a follow on airborne assignment. If you want MI at your stage, volunteer for a job nobody wants and then once you’re in, you’re in!
> 
> HRC Homepage
> 
> ...



As a SSG you won't be coming over as a 35L. On active duty it's SPC-SGT. Now, if you found a unit in the Guard or Reserve, they can take SSG. It's also possible to reclass into 35L as a SFC in the Guard or Reserve as long as you transfer over from a 35 series MOS. Another fun fact, you can put on CW2 after 3 years as an E7 in 35L within the Guard, pending you knock out all your other warrant requirements. 

First and foremost like @lindy stated, take your DLAB. It's pointless having a full 35 series discussion when you don't have one.



Kraut783 said:


> Dude, go 35L, there are a lot of opportunities in that MOS. With your time in and maturity, it would be a good fit.



This is where we shot ourselves in the feetsies, in my opinion. They figured it was better to bring in 10 levels rather than open Active Duty SSG billets. I can see why though, as an E6 could be running a Field Office. There are big changes coming soon, so maybe the rank requirement will change. 

Btw, the majority of those seeking 35L come from a combat arms background, typically Infantry.

I've worked with the SFAB and I wouldn't recommend any of it.


----------



## Dead Fett (Jan 25, 2020)

I’m hoping the rank requirements for 35L change. It would be nice to go CI.

Knowing that everything depends on that DLAB score, I plan on scheduling one this upcoming week.

I ultimately want to make the switch, it’s just trying to find an in since I’m part of a unit that doesn’t have an enthusiastic career counselor who just tells people reclass packets get denied so don’t even try (hence why I’ve been considering taking this SFAB position).

I think after what I’ve read, I’d love to reclass to 35M or 35F.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 25, 2020)

Won't it be hard for any E-6 to go to another MOS? Is giving up a stripe worth it to you in the long run?


----------



## Dead Fett (Jan 25, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Won't it be hard for any E-6 to go to another MOS? Is giving up a stripe worth it to you in the long run?



Given my situation, it’s the better option.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 25, 2020)

Agreed, losing a stripe, changing MOS's and a shot at warrant later is a good way to go.


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 25, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Agreed, losing a stripe, changing MOS's and a shot at warrant later is a good way to go.



Agreed. 

As an E5 35L, it's up to you to determine whether or not your responsibilities equal that of higher ranks. In the long run, if you're a competent E6, the only thing that will change for you is the pay. I had a CPT in my class that resigned his commission and threw on E5 just so he could be a 35L. It's not the craziest idea, or the worst. If you're still in good shape, adaptable, and self sufficient, there's plenty of opportunities out there.

Grab yourself the book, Traitors Among Us, give it a read, and make your decision. It's Cold War era, but the concepts, and the importance, still apply.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 25, 2020)

Also, google FM 2.22.2, or click on the below link, it's a 2009 version, but gives you some idea of what CI is and such. The current FM for CI is S//NF.

(U//FOUO) U.S. Army FM 2-22.2 Counterintelligence | Public Intelligence

Good luck on whatever you decide!


----------



## Dead Fett (Feb 10, 2020)

Update:

Just took my DLAB this morning and scored a 105. Not sure what it means or if I scored well enough to be competitive.


----------



## GOTWA (Feb 10, 2020)

Dead Fett said:


> Update:
> 
> Just took my DLAB this morning and scored a 105. Not sure what it means or if I scored well enough to be competitive.



You're solid. This should be current, but either way, 95 was the minimum last I checked. 


Category I language: 95 or higher (French, Italian, Portuguese, and Spanish)
Category II language: 100 or higher (German, Indonesian)
Category III language: 105 or higher (Hebrew, Hindi, Persian Farsi, Dari, Punjabi, Russian, Serbian/Croatian, Tagalog, Thai, Turkish, Uzbek, and Urdu)
Category IV language: 110 or higher (Modern Standard Arabic, Iraqi Arabic, Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Levantine Arabic and Pashto)


----------



## Dead Fett (Feb 10, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> You're solid. This should be current, but either way, 95 was the minimum last I checked.
> 
> 
> Category I language: 95 or higher (French, Italian, Portuguese, and Spanish)
> ...


Thank you, I’m hoping to figure out if this SFAB Intel job is a real thing or if I should drop my reclass packet. Really wish CI let in SSGs


----------



## Intel Nerd (Mar 13, 2020)

Dead Fett said:


> Thank you, I’m hoping to figure out if this SFAB Intel job is a real thing or if I should drop my reclass packet. Really wish CI let in SSGs



Do you know which SFAB you'd go to? I have several friends (35F) that are in 1st, or on their way to 1st, and one in 2nd. If they're willing to reclass you to 35F, it'll really open a lot of doors for you down the road when you retire, and your combat arms background will be highly valued in several organizations that recruit 35F.


----------



## LimaPanther (May 14, 2020)

Dead Fett - Suggest you do what you can soon. You do know that as an 11B SSG that you may get orders at anytime for Recruiting duty or Drill Sgt. You will be locked in there for 3 years. Recruiting has priority for E-5s and E-6s as they are always short.


----------



## Cracker Jack (May 18, 2020)

Dead Fett said:


> Thank you, I’m hoping to figure out if this SFAB Intel job is a real thing or if I should drop my reclass packet. Really wish CI let in SSGs



Looks like I'm pretty late in this thread, but just as a passing thought I have a friend who was in the exact same boat about this time last year. He was an 11b SSG with 10 years TIS and reclassed to 35F. He made it through the school house in Huachuca (most 35's go there) in the top 5% of the class and got selected to support SOF as an augmentee. He just finished his augmentee time and got picked up by that unit as a perm party. Which would not have been possible if he had not been an e6 (they very seldom have billets for anything lower).

So the take away, 35L is cool and all (although really you'll just end up doing a lot of paperwork) but there's a lot of pretty cool opportunities as a 35F that not many people know about. And you get to keep your rank so.....

Feel free to shoot me a message if you'd like a little more info. I can put you in touch with my buddy and explain SOF options as a 35F in a little more detail.


----------



## moobob (May 18, 2020)

I'll give you the talk that everyone looking at MI should get, but don't. First of all, take a serious look at other services. If you have a degree, look at the Coast Guard Direct Commission Intelligence Officer program. On average, you'll have a better experience in the intel field in any service other than the army. That's not to say you can't land in a great assignment in the army. I won't harp on it much more, but at least consider another branch. Your medical issues might pose a problem with that, but it's worth a look. If you solely want career progression, but don't mind miserable work (imo), 35F is a good option. 35M is very hit or miss depending on your own ability, unit, and some luck. Career progression was great during GWOT, then came to a grinding halt until fairly recently where it has normalized somewhat. 35P can be a very rewarding job, but career progression is historically terrible or non-existent. 35N can be good both career-wise and work-wise, but job satisfaction is going to be heavily assignment dependent. 35S is similar to P and N, but poor career progression.

35N 35S and being a good 35P require a great deal of technical aptitude. 35M requires you to be good at talking to people, but moreso good at listening to people. Successful ones are typically extroverted, but you can be introverted and be great if you're intelligent enough to to effectively listen to and communicate with people.

35L is similar to 35M as far as aptitude needed to be successful. Present day, most 35L assignments are probably better than your average 35M assignment, and I'd lean that way. Probably wouldn't have given the same answer 10 years ago.


----------



## moobob (May 18, 2020)

35T is an IT guy with a clearance. 35Gs have some really cool assignments, imo, but I can't speak much to job satisfaction etc. You could be in a BCT printing out maps (like a 12Y), or working in way cooler assignments.


----------



## BirdUp (Jun 12, 2020)

This might be of interest to OP and other lurkers.

https://info.publicintelligence.net/USArmy-COIST-SmartCard.pdf

There are ways 11-series guys can brush into the 35 world...


----------

